# Here it is, my living room makeover



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

After many questions and threads I finally got this thing knocked out in 6 days, start to finish. On my spring break. Here are the pics going from before (a Saturday) to finish, the following Saturday after the carpet guy left and I got things back into the living room. 

Before. No ceiling lights, and pretty dark over all. 









































Empty the room out and get ready for the mess. Note the sag in the ceiling:


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Now to tie onto the existing joists but make this ceiling flat! The middle sagged an average of 3" lower than the outside walls. knocking out the LARGE sagging chunks of plaster that had separated from the lath boards I bought a laser level and shot across the ceiling and went to work.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Next up I predetermined where the new can lights, fan, rope light, Rear L/R speakers, and Surround L/R speakers were going to be placed. I made holes with a special tool designed to accurately perform this task. A big ass hammer. I then ran the wires for everything and tries to prevent crossover of the speaker wire and electrical wires as much as possible.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Next up, drywall and mud then the can lights. If anyone has ever used a drywall lift............best invention ever......next to a few car audio things out there. I rented one and it paid for itself after the first 5/8" sheet! Fishing tape pulled the new wires down to the ares where the new switches will be and where the 7.2 panel will be.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Drywall is sanded and primed. I made the opening for the receptacle for the rope light plug by the stair case. you can see the openings for the speakers. I used R-13 insulation to make enclosures within the ceiling.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Getting new plugs and switches wires in was fun. the prev owner had the whole house on 14/2. That is a no no here in Indiana. Had to put the receptacles on 12/2. I rewired the upstairs last winter. Putting up the track for the crown molding was not an easy task alone, but I used a level to get it right.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Crown installed, lights and fan installed. Looking okay so far. Next up is carpet and to get rid of to tacky blinds!!!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Carpet guy has left and now to clean up the loose ends. Custom cut blinds for the huge windows are in.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Back to almost normal. I am putting together funds for a better front stage. I need to get better educated on what wiring I SHOULD be using for clean sound. I am running an optical cable I had laying around for now. Sounds good, but mad it could be a hell of a lot better.


A shot of the 90 yr old original floor I left to pick up the winter crap. I wanted to save the carpet.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice man! I bet it feels great to have a new room like that. Good job.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Yikes, I hate dealing with plaster! We have mostly drywall in the Memphis area but you guys did a very nice job...


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks really good. It would have taken me about a year to get that much done.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You did work SON, and it shows lol. Excellent job and I applaud your talent and patience.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks! Now to get this audio set up properly. So many variables with this receiver.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

You did all that in less than a week? Great Scott! 

On the other hand, we've got concrete walls/ceilings to deal with over here so it's bound to be more time-consuming...


----------



## rainshdw08 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

n_olympios said:


> You did all that in less than a week? Great Scott!
> 
> On the other hand, we've got concrete walls/ceilings to deal with over here so it's bound to be more time-consuming...


Holy Crap! Yeah that would be awhile longer. Lots of tapcons.


----------



## bcbsox (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks good. I actually miss doing that sort of work!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I remodeled the livingroom for my wife a couple of years ago. She kept bitchin' about how she hated the stone fireplace so for her birthday she came home to a demo'd livingroom and the quest began. I have to say it was a task that would have been easier with some help. But I managed to get it done alone. Felt good to look at the finished product when it was all over with.

Nice work BTW.

Chuck


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Good work for just 6 days, but where are you hiding the bass traps and diffusion panels?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I reallllly would of run MC in this situation. but i suppose since your both the person wiring and the hanger, you payyed attention to the wires. but still not very future proof. other than that, beautiful job.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

eviling said:


> I reallllly would of run MC in this situation. but i suppose since your both the person wiring and the hanger, you payyed attention to the wires. but still not very future proof. other than that, beautiful job.


I was going to run a 12/3 here but my electrician buddy forgot to drop off a roll of it the day I was wiring. Total waste of 12/2. I used wire hangers before I hung the drywall. I pinned them up with the shims for the pic.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

splaudiohz said:


> I was going to run a 12/3 here but my electrician buddy forgot to drop off a roll of it the day I was wiring. Total waste of 12/2. I used wire hangers before I hung the drywall. I pinned them up with the shims for the pic.


no you misunderstood me, MC is metal clad, its a type of cable. looks like this - 










its not usialy run in houses unless in a situation like that. i mean you can run your house in it, its no dif just more expensive. it comes in all the sizes romex does. perhaps in your state they dont call it romex or MC ? :worried:


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Ohhhh Felxcon. Flexible Conduit. I actually bought some! Again my electrician buddy said it was not necessary for a residential application, so I took it back.


----------



## Fotoshark (Mar 22, 2012)

Thats awesome


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice transformation!


----------

